# Hydro Spikes - New way to water your plants!



## Karren (May 28, 2010)

According to their website...... HydroSpike, the ultimate solution for non-stop, worry-free automatic plant watering of house plants, hanging baskets and window boxes.

The best solution for "Vacation Plant Wateringâ€”and More"â„¢

The HydroSpike represents the most simple way to provide the just the right amount of water your plants need, just when they need it. The HydroSpike works on a very simply process, if the soil becomes too dry, the water is naturally drawn out of the HydroSpike by way of capillary action, a simple scientific principal. Thus, you save water, time and ensure your plants are not over watered as with primitive graivty systems that just drip water whether your plants need it or not.

The HydroSpike unit itself is a very simple device, making it easy to use, reliable and long lasting. The ceramic spike is porous in nature and is inserted into the soil, typically in a plant pot. Attached to the spike is a small hose which runs to a water reservoir that you can set up out of sight.

Now there is a way to skip watering your plants for up to a whole month!

Have you ever wanted a way to go on vacation or be away from home for weeks at a time and still have all of your plants not only alive, but green, healthy and thriving? The HydroSpike is the straightforward answer to this problem. You may have had some previous solutions from yesteryear, all with some strengths and weaknesses, but the HydroSpike allows a more scientific steady and reliable release of needed water, and now, for periods of up to a month depending on your reservoir. You no longer have to find someone you trust to enter your home to water your plants just so they will survive. Even if you are not going away, just staying home, you can take a vacation from your daily watering chores.

Steady watering, even fertilizer release, the care-free approach

to plant care.

In addition to the just in time water delivery to your plants, you can simply add your favorite water soluble fertilizer to the water reservoir for healthier, more vibrant plants. You only need to stop to enjoy your plants, instead of watering and mixing fertilizer solutions on a day-to-day basis... It's a fill and forget system your plants will love.

Source - Worry Free Watering by HydroSpike!


----------



## divadoll (May 30, 2010)

Here's a trick to increase the length of time between waterings. This also works for outdoor planters...

1. Take apart a diaper and remove the pad in the middle. The pad is infused with a white powder that absorbs all the moisture

2. Take the pad and put it 1/2 into the pot

3. Place the plant on top

4. Cover plant in potting soil.

The powder will absorb the water and turn into gel. It will act as a water reservoir for the plant. This gel is designed to absorb more than 100X more water than its weight. They actually sell this water gel now for plants but a diaper works too.


----------

